# Romeo y Julieta (Cuba) Short Churchill Cigar Review - R & J Short churchill Tall on Flavor



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Romeo y Julieta (Cuba) Short Churchill Cigar Review - R & J Short churchill Tall on Flavor*

I have had the pleasure of smoking at least 2 boxes of these fine cigars. I have some that I've been aging for over 4 years. I find these cigars f...

Read the full review here: Romeo y Julieta (Cuba) Short Churchill Cigar Review - R & J Short churchill Tall on Flavor


----------

